# Shelly A** kicking pose :D



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My Shell, My Shell:









Don't even, this is my shell, what you looking at?











This is your last warning! Stay away from my Shell!










Alright, time to open a can of whoop a**:










BTW this is with my old cam kodakeasyshare***


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice MP!! Love the captions too LOL :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, good stuff, i was about to ask if that was with the sony, when you gonna get it going mp? waiting to see the majesty of that super cool camera. (recalls or not, its bad as crap)


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL great pics and the caption of *dont even* killed me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

lol, nice MP.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO - those are great!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

love the second pic!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

OH YEAH! Great stuff!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Great shellie! Have you ever bred shellies?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

hahahahaha! seriously funny stuff man! :grin: keep up with the photos they're awesome. love the captions :wink:


----------

